# Oconee wma



## charlescsmith82 (Oct 19, 2017)

Got drawn for duck hunt at oconee wma pond 3. January 20th.   Anybody have any experience there.   Thanks


----------



## Josh923 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hunted oconee many times. Never been on one of their quota hunts, though. Lots of success there normally towards the beginning of the season. Good variety of birds. Definitely worth making the drive on.. I've heard it's one of the better quota hunts in the state.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 22, 2017)

I have hunted there 3 times over the years, twice on Pond 1 & one time last Christmas on pond 3.

On pond 1 - I have seen tons of mallards, ringnecks, teal,  One of my hunt was ruined by IDIOTS that called for 4 hours straight, their calls sounded like a dying cat. I have never in my life been so disgusted with them.

Last Christmas on pond 3 - shot once , killed drake ringneck. Saw about 100 total ducks but they killed like 30 that morning on pond 1.


----------



## across the river (Oct 22, 2017)

Scout it before you go to figure out where the ducks are sitting, and try to be there when you hunt.   Depending on how man people show up, if you can get the other group to hunt with you, you will be better off.  This issue you will have is people set up al around the pond, sky bust at everything that fly close, and never give the birds an opportunity to get to where they are trying to go.  In  my opinion is is better to have all six or eight of you there working together than having small groups scattered around shooting at everything sky high to keep them from going by the other  group.


----------



## charlescsmith82 (Oct 22, 2017)

Is there a shell limit? I've hunted eufaula nwr and hey only let each person carry in 25 shells. And what would be the nearest town with a hotel


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 22, 2017)

charlescsmith82 said:


> Is there a shell limit? I've hunted eufaula nwr and hey only let each person carry in 25 shells. And what would be the nearest town with a hotel



Eatonton, with a close second being Milledgeville


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 23, 2017)

Pond 3 is smaller, definitely better if you try and make a plan with the other group.  Pond 3 is also more a diver magnet; killed several redheads and ringers off of it.  It's got some hydrilla in it, and a dog would serve you well...there is a bottomless beaver run out in it that WILL get you wet.


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 27, 2017)

across the river said:


> Scout it before you go to figure out where the ducks are sitting, and try to be there when you hunt.   Depending on how man people show up, if you can get the other group to hunt with you, you will be better off.  This issue you will have is people set up al around the pond, sky bust at everything that fly close, and never give the birds an opportunity to get to where they are trying to go.  In  my opinion is is better to have all six or eight of you there working together than having small groups scattered around shooting at everything sky high to keep them from going by the other  group.



Yep if you want to have a GREAT hunt then definitely try to team up with at least one of the other groups.


----------

